# Name of workouts movements



## stealth (Apr 22, 2008)

I've been reading the training program of many people in this forum...but the thing is that I donâ??????t know the actual name of each and every workout listed. I tried to copy and paste the workout names into Google images to get an idea, but I donâ??????t think this is the best way to do it.

What should I do to know the workout names that you guys use, so I better understand your topics and training programs?

Is there any known link that I can use?

Thanks for helping


----------



## Built (Apr 22, 2008)

ExRx (Exercise Prescription) on the Net


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 22, 2008)

Anything specific?

Ask and we shall tell.


----------



## natural^ (Apr 22, 2008)

stealth said:


> I've been reading the training program of many people in this forum...but the thing is that I donâ??????t know the actual name of each and every workout listed. I tried to copy and paste the workout names into Google images to get an idea, but I donâ??????t think this is the best way to do it.
> 
> What should I do to know the workout names that you guys use, so I better understand your topics and training programs?
> 
> ...



ask us.

but built gave a good link, ive used it many times.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 22, 2008)

Built said:


> ExRx (Exercise Prescription) on the Net


 


natural^ said:


> ask us.
> 
> but built gave a good link, ive used it many times.


Good old reliable.

I think IM should start there own, Will Brinks made 2 good ones.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 22, 2008)

I liked the one Will did on Leg Press, that was awesome.


----------



## natural^ (Apr 22, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Good old reliable.
> 
> I think IM should start there own, Will Brinks made 2 good ones.



totally stupid question, you mean IM to make their own ExRx?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 22, 2008)

natural^ said:


> totally stupid question, you mean IM to make their own ExRx?


To make their own workout gif animations or video.

Like this one below.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 22, 2008)

If i did any id make sure i did them with a variety of different hats on.

Its a good idea though. Should make a list of all the movements we can think of, and cross them off as people do the gifs.


----------



## natural^ (Apr 22, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> To make their own workout gif animations or video.
> 
> Like this one below.



thats what i thought, but wasnt quite sure. so uh, danny will be our stuntman?


----------



## stealth (Apr 22, 2008)

Exactly the kind of link I was looking for...thanks Built / guys.


----------

